# Just saw the spring edition of "talkin football"



## RipperIII (May 11, 2012)

They seem to think UGA's defense will be the best in the nation.


----------



## alphachief (May 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> They seem to think UGA's defense will be the best in the nation.



So I guess that means a bunch of 0-0 ties for the dawgs???


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 11, 2012)

Memories of 2008 come to mind.


----------



## Grand Slam (May 11, 2012)

They'll be a top ten D anyway.

Wish Tech could get a top 25 D and we'd be rolling. That's a "sho'nuff" D, not because the O holds the ball for so long, skewing the D's stats.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 11, 2012)

alphachief said:


> So I guess that means a bunch of 0-0 ties for the dawgs???



Personally, I think our D will be best in the nation, but UGA's will be nasty, too.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Personally, I think our D will be best in the nation, but UGA's will be nasty, too.



What about Bama and LSU? 

You think your Noles will have a better defense than them?

Think carefully before you answer...


----------



## DSGB (May 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Memories of 2008 come to mind.



Have they ever left?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Have they ever left?


----------



## RipperIII (May 11, 2012)

I think UGA will have a great defense,...but LSU will be strong too...and I have a sneeking suspicion that Ol Nick will field a top 3 defense Nationally, maybe not statistically but may just lead the nation in scoring defense, the lack of leadership suffered in 2010 will not be a problem this season.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think UGA will have a great defense,...but LSU will be strong too...and I have a sneeking suspicion that Ol Nick will field a top 3 defense Nationally, maybe not statistically but may just lead the nation in scoring defense, the lack of leadership suffered in 2010 will not be a problem this season.



Yep, I think all three of those teams will field top defenses. LSU and Georgia have pretty easy schedules this year. Good chance they will meet up in December at the Georgia Dome again. South Carolina may be good, I reserve speculation until after a few games into the season.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 11, 2012)

UGA's will be stout no doubt. If we can get through the early suspensions unscathed I feel good about the season.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 11, 2012)

Never thought I would say this but I think Michigan St will have a nasty defense as well. They return everyone from last year and I'm sure UGA fans won't deny they had a great defensive line. Gholston and the other monster on the line (forgot his name) will be a wrecking crew. Dantonio was OSU's defensive cordinator when they won the NC in 02 with a nasty defense and he has continued to make Mich St better and better every year. I'm starting to think he just might be one of the best coaches in the country. He actually reminds me of Saban in the way he coaches and his demeanor.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What about Bama and LSU?
> 
> You think your Noles will have a better defense than them?
> 
> Think carefully before you answer...



Uuuuuum, yes? 

The D will look alot like the great one's we had in the 90's.

I think those four teams will have the stoutest defenses in the nation, just like last year.  Just the order will be juggled.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Uuuuuum, yes?
> 
> The D will look alot like the great one's we had in the 90's.
> 
> I think those four teams will have the stoutest defenses in the nation, just like last year.  Just the order will be juggled.



No offense but I'll believe it when I see it. Not sold on FSU returning to greatness just yet. But I respect your homerism.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No offense but I'll believe it when I see it. Not sold on FSU returning to greatness just yet. But I respect your homerism.



If, and it's a big if, the Oline can stay off the IR and actually gel, everything else should fall in to place this season.  Jimbo has said from the jump that rebuilding the program is a process.  Bowden was still "running" the program exactly the same way he did in the 80's and 90's.  The CFB world has changed, and Jimbo's first task was to "modernize" the program.  It's three years in and three great recruiting classes in, this is the year we should see a significant leap forward.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Memories of 2008 come to mind.




If you guys continue to talk about the 2008 season, i will be forced to shut the board down...   


Now stop it.


----------



## RipperIII (May 11, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> If, and it's a big if, the Oline can stay off the IR and actually gel, everything else should fall in to place this season.  Jimbo has said from the jump that rebuilding the program is a process.  Bowden was still "running" the program exactly the same way he did in the 80's and 90's.  The CFB world has changed, and Jimbo's first task was to "modernize" the program.  It's three years in and three great recruiting classes in, this is the year we should see a significant leap forward.


...wonder where he got that?


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> ...wonder where he got that?



Hmmmm, I wonder.  Jimbo got the evil genius process from Saban and hopefully the media savvy from Bobby.


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Memories of 2008 come to mind.


2007 in T town was good for us. Now we are even......


LanierSpots said:


> If you guys continue to talk about the 2008 season, i will be forced to shut the board down...
> 
> 
> Now stop it.



Hey Spots I thought you would enjoy this! Dont worry Carlton Thomas aint on the team anymore!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 2007 in T town was good for us. Now we are even......
> 
> 
> Hey Spots I thought you would enjoy this! Dont worry Carlton Thomas aint on the team anymore!



Tanks Brown for the highlights of the beatdown


----------



## Danuwoa (May 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 2007 in T town was good for us. Now we are even......
> 
> 
> Hey Spots I thought you would enjoy this! Dont worry Carlton Thomas aint on the team anymore!



Yeah he wasn't a starter so we didn't need him.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Never thought I would say this but I think Michigan St will have a nasty defense as well. They return everyone from last year and I'm sure UGA fans won't deny they had a great defensive line. Gholston and the other monster on the line (forgot his name) will be a wrecking crew. Dantonio was OSU's defensive cordinator when they won the NC in 02 with a nasty defense and he has continued to make Mich St better and better every year. I'm starting to think he just might be one of the best coaches in the country. He actually reminds me of Saban in the way he coaches and his demeanor.



actually they lost that #2 I think, very very stout defensive lineman that we couldn't block in the second half of our bowl game loss.


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah he wasn't a starter so we didn't need him.



Thats right! He looked like a starter against Aubarn.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 2007 in T town was good for us. Now we are even......
> 
> 
> Hey Spots I thought you would enjoy this! Dont worry Carlton Thomas aint on the team anymore!






Nice little moral victory for you guys.   Im happy for you.  

While you guys enjoy that, we will just keep this these clean from the 2010 season.   












Nice tight end, don't  you think/    


Oh yea, this too.  






Sorry two of your guys could not keep this guy out of the backfield.     He was such a meanie...


And atlast, this one that you guys will never get.  








Don't worry.  Those guys aren't on our team anymore either...  



WDE !!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice little tail whoopin from you guys.   I quit running my mouth for a day or two.
> 
> While you guys enjoy that, we will just keep this these clean from the 2010 season, beacuse all UGA fans are jealous, and I flirt with my self in the mirror!
> 
> ...




Aubarn..


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LOL.  Spots calls it our "little moral victory".  It was a thorough public butt whipping was what it was and there was nothing moral about it.  And I bet it didn't feel "little" while it was happening.  That was a fun game.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody cares about Auburn's NC anymore besides Auburn.



Just like nobody cares about your glorious retribution last year other than Georgia.  

So you guys enjoy your retribution, we will enjoy or BCS National Championship..   

Since your dawg friend started this..


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Just like nobody cares about your glorious retribution last year other than Georgia.
> 
> So you guys enjoy your retribution, we will enjoy or BCS National Championship..
> 
> Since your dawg friend started this..



I  changed it  but you answered right back didn't you?

Enjoy it.  Nobody cares.

"Since your dawg friend started this."  LOL.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I  changed it  but you answered right back didn't you?
> 
> Enjoy it.  Nobody cares.




I am.   


Hopefully, one day.  You can.  . . Er nevermind.  You will never know.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, one day.  You can.  . . Er nevermind.  You will never know.



And life will go on just fine.  It would be nice but there's more to life.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And life will go on just fine.  It would be nice but there's more to life.




Since you were speaking for everybody with your "nobody cares".  

You had better hope there is more to life and more to football life because, you guys have had too many chances and FAILED!!!  The question is, how much failure can you take?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Since you were speaking for everybody with your "nobody cares".
> 
> You had better hope there is more to life and more to football life because, you guys have had too many chances and FAILED!!!  The question is, how much failure can you take?




I can "take" whatever comes my way in this life.  I may not like it but I can take it just fine.  What other choice does a person have?  Were you on the verge of abandoning Auburn because they hadn't given you a NC?

FAILED,huh?

Remind me, how long had it been since yall's last NC?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can "take" whatever comes my way in this life.  I may not like it but I can take it just fine.  What other choice does a person have?  Were you on the verge of abandoning Auburn because they hadn't given you a NC?
> 
> FAILED,huh?
> 
> Remind me, how long had it been since yall's last NC?




I dont abandon anything that I support...   I also have watched Auburn take full advantage of its opportunities.   Not squander them every year...

We won't be the best every year.  I fully understand that and accept it.  When when opportunity comes, we take full advantage of it...


Failure is having the best and doing nothing with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont abandon anything that I support...   I also have watched Auburn take full advantage of its opportunities.   Not squander them every year...
> 
> We won't be the best every year.  I fully understand that and accept it.  When when opportunity comes, we take full advantage of it...
> 
> ...



Yall's last NC before 2010 was some time in the 50's right?

Exactly.  So you can act high and mighty and run your mouth about failure but it really doesn't mean anything.  Auburn is a fair to middling program in the minds of everyone outside Auburn.  Just like UGA is an ok program to everyone that isn't a UGA fan.

So don't kid yourslef on that score.

You asked me how much failure I could take as if my support is based on whether or not I get everyhting I want.  Kind of odd considering Auburn has won one NC in your lifetime, the exact number or NCs UGA has won in my life time.

I really can't see what you have to be so cocky about.  Some folks don't know what to do with success I guess.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall's last NC before 2010 was some time in the 50's right?
> 
> Exactly.  So you can act high and mighty and run your mouth about failure but it really doesn't mean anything.  Auburn is a fair to middling program in the minds of everyone outside Auburn.  Just like UGA is an ok program to everyone that isn't a UGA fan.
> 
> ...




Who said anything cocky.  I just stated facts.  When we get talent, we take advantage of it.   Two undefeated seasons in 7 years.  We took both as far as we possibly could. 

In the meantime, you guys had the best recruiting classes in the SEC and second in the NATION in the 2000's.  What do you have to show for it?  Nothing.   You are known as the biggest underachievers in college football for a reason.

Nothing cocky about that.  Just the truth.   

If you don't want the truth, you should not engage other posters when nothing as been said about you guys..

I don't have to worry about whats in the minds of other people.  About once every 10 years, we have put together a team that could, or should, have been National Champs...  Like it or not.  

Results are much better than what people think.

2010
2004
1993
1983


Not bad for a middling team...


----------



## flowingwell (May 12, 2012)

I guess they would have at least one more NC in 93 if not for probation for massive NCAA infractions.  I guess they do "take advantage" of opportunities when they can.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I guess they would have at least one more NC in 93 if not for probation for massive NCAA infractions.  I guess they do "take advantage" of opportunities when they can.




Welcome to the conversation.   Like  moth to a flame..

Got anything of substance to add or just throwing rocks?


----------



## flowingwell (May 12, 2012)

Just "stating the facts"  Isn't that what you like?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Just "stating the facts"  Isn't that what you like?



Your beloved UGA has one less sanction than Auburn.  And the same number of sanctions for the football program.  I guess that makes you feel better.


----------



## flowingwell (May 12, 2012)

I don't really feel good or bad about the history and nature of any violations.  I personally am embarassed when my school does something that is or appears to be shady or illegal.  I definitely don't sugarcoat or try to defend it when it is blatant.  Now, I do know that I cannot remember a time in my life when we were inelligible for post season or "were not able to take advantage of an opportunity" because the NCAA put us in timeout.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Just like nobody cares about your glorious retribution last year other than Georgia.
> 
> So you guys enjoy your retribution, we will enjoy or BCS National Championship..
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Who said anything cocky.  I just stated facts.  When we get talent, we take advantage of it.   Two undefeated seasons in 7 years.  We took both as far as we possibly could.
> 
> In the meantime, you guys had the best recruiting classes in the SEC and second in the NATION in the 2000's.  What do you have to show for it?  Nothing.   You are known as the biggest underachievers in college football for a reason.
> 
> ...



LOL.


Just "truth".

So what you are doing is bragging on the fact that AU has won just as many NC's in your lifetime as UGA has and take some sort of moral victory in almost doing it a few other times.  Ok.

In 2002, UGA went 13-1, won the SEC, but did not play for the NC.  Since then, we have had one and two loss SEC teams play for it and win it.  We went as far as we could even though other one loss teams and even a two loss SEC team has been allowed to play for the NC.

In 2007, UGA lost two games but did not get to play for the NC.  Even though a team that did not win its conference had played for the NC a few years prior and another two loss team played for the NC and won it that same year.  Not complaining, just thought you would like some more truth.

To me it is interesting that you are so arrogant for no apparent reason.  You run your yap about how Auburn has never squandered opportunities like UGA even while bragging on a team that did just that.  One of those undefeated teams did not get a chance to play for a NC or even play on TV?  Why?  Because the program was being punished.  Sounds like a squandered opportunity to me.


And we beat Auburn on a pretty regular basis.  So why do you think you have anything to brag about again?  The underachievers don't have much difficulty with your team.


Wanna brag some more?


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Just "truth".
> ...


Wow if we are mediocre then what is Aubarn?
Auburn Tigers Georgia Bulldogs 
First played February 20, 1892 
Played annually since November 18, 1944 
Games played 115
(through 2011) 
Series record Auburn leads 54–53–8 
Largest margin of victory Auburn 44–0
(November 30, 1900) 
Highest scoring game Georgia 56–49
(November 16, 1996) 
Lowest scoring game Tied 0–0 six times
(1899, 1901, 1911,
1914, 1937, 1949) 
Most recent game Georgia 45–7
(November 12, 2011) 
Next scheduled game 2012 (Auburn, AL) 
Current winning streak Georgia 1


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't we all just get along?



Shut up idjit, and start planing the next lunch!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 2007 in T town was good for us. Now we are even......
> 
> 
> Hey Spots I thought you would enjoy this! Dont worry Carlton Thomas aint on the team anymore!





You cast the first stone bro.  Not me.  I never had anything to say about UGA at all in this thread...   

You know the saying.  Don't start nothing.  Wont be nothing.


Bragging that you didn't get to play for a National championship with two losses or even comparing yourself to a team that did is pretty pathetic.  If you want to play for a National Championship, win them all.  Then if you don't get to play, you have a legitimate grip.   Not the two loss thing.  Thats pretty pathetic...  :roll eyes:

Georgia has every opportunity this year to win it all.  What should be the best Qb in the SEC, your in a down division and you have the easiest schedule ever.   Time to take care of your own business....       Win them all and go to Miami.   

We will see...


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You cast the first stone bro.  Not me.  I never had anything to say about UGA at all in this thread...
> 
> You know the saying.  Don't start nothing.  Wont be nothing.
> 
> ...


I threw my line in and you bit! Just  you. It's been a while since we went back and forth. Just trying to make sure you havent gotten soft. Your quick on the trigger [keyboard]. I like that. Just be glad that KyDawg wasnt in this. You would lose!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I threw my line in and you bit! Just  you. It's been a while since we went back and forth. Just trying to make sure you havent gotten soft. Your quick on the trigger [keyboard]. I like that. Just be glad that KyDawg wasnt in this. You would lose!





There is nothing to lose.    Its just a few guys tossing around some facts.  

Auburn = 2010 BCS National Champs    

Georgia = 2011 Souths oldest Rivalry champs...


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> There is nothing to lose.    Its just a few guys tossing around some facts.
> 
> Auburn = 2010 BCS National Champs
> 
> Georgia = 2011 Souths oldest Rivalry champs...




Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Shut up idjit, and start planing the next lunch!




Am I invited or do I just have to look at my nameplate by an empty dish? Still dont think that was all that funny. Artistic but not funny.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Am I invited or do I just have to look at my nameplate by an empty dish? Still dont think that was all that funny. Artistic but not funny.



It's open to all active, and banned members! We would be honored if you came to one. Les is rich, and makes alot of money. He buy's for all first timers!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Sure do like a free lunch.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Sure do like a free lunch.



Me too!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Can Odell come, he likes free lunches too, he hasn't missed any as you can see.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Can Odell come, he likes free lunches too, he hasn't missed any as you can see.



I take my dawg so I dont see a problem.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

I hate to tell those Awhbun boy but it's not gonna be pretty for them this year.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hate to tell those Awhbun boy but it's not gonna be pretty for them this year.



They should be fine. They hired B. Vandorder.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> They should be fine. They hired B. Vandorder.



I should have been more specific. I meant the Georgia game is not gonna be pretty for them. Yes they got a good DC.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I should have been more specific. I meant the Georgia game is not gonna be pretty for them. Yes they got a good DC.



Thats right!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Guess I'll watch the end of the race think JJ gonna win it. Go Dawgs


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You cast the first stone bro.  Not me.  I never had anything to say about UGA at all in this thread...
> 
> You know the saying.  Don't start nothing.  Wont be nothing.
> 
> ...



This is asinine.  The only reason it was mentioned was because you were puffing your chest out talking about two seasons that yielded no championships.  One of which, the program was on punishment.  So the "pathetic" argument was a reflection of your own.

What do you "won't be nothin"?  By your own admission, your whole argument is "pathetic".


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is asinine.  The only reason it was mentioned was because you were puffing your chest out talking about two seasons that yielded no championships.  One of which, the program was on punishment.  So the "pathetic" argument was a reflection of your own.
> 
> What do you "won't be nothin"?  By your own admission, your whole argument is "pathetic".



Without Cam there whole program has been pathethic. Up kinda late tonight South, aint ya?


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Without Cam there whole program has been pathethic. Up kinda late tonight South, aint ya?



Nick Fairley was a big part of that NC. No denying that.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nick Fairley was a big part of that NC. No denying that.



Took a pretty cheap shot at our Qback though.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Took a pretty cheap shot at our Qback though.



Thats just fb. Ben Jones was pretty dirty as bad as I hate to admit it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Love the new Sig line


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Love the new Sig line


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>



You are the only one that knows for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You are the only one that knows for sure.



Really? I figured there was at least one more that knew.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

No afraid not, unless Odell counts


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> No afraid not, unless Odell counts



Thats who I was counting...


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Wished he was as smart as yours, or even smart as Odell Thurman.
Only thing he will bite is a biscuit, or a piee of ham.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Wished he was as smart as yours, or even smart as Odell Thurman.
> Only thing he will bite is a biscuit, or a piee of ham.



At the end of the day thier all just dogs! Odell was was about as smart as a dog too.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Excuse my typing I meant PIECE of ham. Bout time to start reeling them Bamers is I think.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> At the end of the day thier all just dogs! Odell was was about as smart as a dog too.



I started to say that but held back.


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Excuse my typing I meant PIECE of ham. Bout time to start reeling them Bamers is I think.



Nah, not just yet. Their slow minded and slow in just about everything else. They need a good head start.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2012)

Turning in, tell everybody down that way "Happy Mother's Day". See you guys in a coupla weeks on my way to South Ga. with the pork And if you see Les tell I said duh huh.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Almost 30 post of someone talking back and forth to himself.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> They seem to think UGA's defense will be the best in the nation.



I think UGA will be pretty good as well. Jarvis Jones is a beast at LB. They still have to get past BAMA or LSU in Atlanta though, and that's not an easy task. 



LanierSpots said:


> There is nothing to lose.    Its just a few guys tossing around some facts.
> 
> Auburn = 2010 BCS National Champs
> 
> Georgia = 2011 Souths oldest Rivalry champs...



Oh snap! You ain't right Ryan!


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Almost 30 post of someone talking back and forth to himself.



Funny I thought I was talking to you..


----------



## Danuwoa (May 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Without Cam there whole program has been pathethic. Up kinda late tonight South, aint ya?



I wouldn't go that far.  Auburn is a good program.  I respect them.  If I was forced to pick a second favorite team it would probably be them.  Their fans are generally great.

I was just ccalling this nonsense about how superior they  are to UGA what it is.  There is no basis for any Auburn fan to talk to a UGA fan with all the arrogance that was in those posts.  The programs are very similar.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 13, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You cast the first stone bro.  Not me.  I never had anything to say about UGA at all in this thread...
> 
> You know the saying.  Don't start nothing.  Wont be nothing.
> 
> ...



Does "win it all" mean the SEC or a NC? IF you mean the SEC well thats possible, but there is 13 other schools that has every opportunity as well. UGA is no different

If you mean a NC well thats possible as well but very remote. A lot of schools ahead of Georgia in the ranking would have to really bust for UGA to jump ahead. If UGA did, it really doesn't say much about UGA because just like you said they have the "easiest schedule ever".  Also you have to include the previous success of other SEC schools lately in the NC that could help get the buzz going for UGA.

Also on you Murray comment...IMO if Bray and his receiver corp had stayed healthy last year the buzz around Murray wouldn't be so much. I just hope Bray and the receivers stay healthy and finally put that argument to rest.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Funny I thought I was talking to you..



Nope, not me. Better ask DawgPound.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 13, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Does "win it all" mean the SEC or a NC? IF you mean the SEC well thats possible, but there is 13 other schools that has every opportunity as well. UGA is no different
> 
> If you mean a NC well thats possible as well but very remote. A lot of schools ahead of Georgia in the ranking would have to really bust for UGA to jump ahead. If UGA did, it really doesn't say much about UGA because just like you said they have the "easiest schedule ever".  Also you have to include the previous success of other SEC schools lately in the NC that could help get the buzz going for UGA.
> 
> Also on you Murray comment...IMO if Bray and his receiver corp had stayed healthy last year the buzz around Murray wouldn't be so much. I just hope Bray and the receivers stay healthy and finally put that argument to rest.




ACC, I know Bray is one of the best in the Sec but Murray is the most sucessful and talented.  Also, UGA has a very easy schedule compared to the rest of the sec.  

That plus the fact that the east has not been that strong lately, should give them a cake walk to Atlanta.


----------

